# Interior Refresh.



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

So I bought this old goat bout 2 years ago. Although the carpet was replaced, it had a few tears that bothered the hell out of me. So I decided to replace the carpet and while I'm doing that and have the seats out, might as well replace the stereo (thanks for the recommendation, Bear), install new rear and kick panel speakers, and courtesy lights (love the way they look at night). Pulled the carpet and found some rust on the passenger side floor, not too bad and definitely not all the way through. Scrubbed, prepped and hit it with POR15 (should have followed the directions and worn gloves, that stuff will not come off). Next weekend replace the drains, stereo, and electrical. Wish me luck!

































Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice work, should put some dyna mat down while you have it stripped, will help with insulation and road noise.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered a product called FatMat extreme. Looks like the same as dynamat without the hefty price tag. Ill let you know how it works. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The FatMat will work fine. A friend of mine did his '67 with Frost King from Lowes a couple years ago and that worked great, too. _Big_ improvement over the factory tar paper sheets. Next time I have my carpet out on either car I'll be doing the same. The stuff keeps heat and road noise out of the cabin.


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice work!

I'm interested to hear how the fat mat works. I'm getting ready to replace my carpet as well in my 72, and she is LOUD with the Doug's headers and Magnaflow 3" exhaust :lol: No sense in even having a stereo!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Smalldog said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I'm interested to hear how the fat mat works. I'm getting ready to replace my carpet as well in my 72, and she is LOUD with the Doug's headers and Magnaflow 3" exhaust :lol: No sense in even having a stereo!


I have a stereo too, but I only listen to the music under the hood.


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I have a stereo too, but I only listen to the music under the hood.


The sweet sound of Pontiac beats any rock music in my book too :cheers: :rocker:


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

